
BEYOND CONTROL: MATHS OF a CONTROL SYSTEM - signa11
http://hackaday.com/2015/12/24/beyond-control-maths-of-a-control-system/
======
nitin_flanker
cool.. but really a bit difficult to get these things without having a good
understanding of calculus. So, this is sort of an incomplete hack, but yeah it
does qualify to call as a hack.

------
vinchuco
BUT WHY ARE we SHOUTING?

